# Teaching Proper Leash Walking vs. Allowing Lots of Sniffing?



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Walks should be fun for both of you. What I found works best is mixing it up, practicing the loose leash walking skills for a few minutes, or a short distance, and then 'release' from the 'session' with 'okay' and cue the dog to 'go sniff' as a reward. What I have found is that once the dog understands that he will get a chance 'to be a dog', they are more 'polite' about waiting for the cue, and more able to focus on the 'lesson' I am teaching. I try to give the 'go sniff' cue when we are close to something the dog is likely to want to sniff, a tree, a posts, bushes - whatever. Once I have given the cue, I make it my 'job' to keep the leash loose, to avoid reinforcing that pulling 'works', if the dog is getting ahead I give an 'Easy' cue to slow them down, if he does start to pull, I say their name, to get them to stop and look at me, then release them to continue. Once they have had a chance to sniff, then I get their attention back on me, and we focus a bit on whatever I am teaching. In the early stage of teaching loose leash walking skills, I make it a point to take the same route, making it easier for the dog to focus when I need him to, while still having the opportunity to go sniff/read the news. When venturing into a new area, understandably the dog is going to be eager to investigate, it is all 'new', so a bit more patience with teaching/practicing the skills, and a bit more 'sniff time' is given.

We need to keep in mind that dogs learn more efficiently, especially early on, in 'short stints', through practice, and repetition. We want to change things up fairly often, to give the dog a 'brain break', keep it fun, interesting for the dog.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

When I walk my dogs I do not let them sniff around. We do loose leash walking. I will stop periodically and give the command "Sniff". Then they can sniff. When I think they have had enough I again give the command for our walk.


----------

